# The Devil's Dance



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I just wanted to say that Gil Shaham's "Devil's Dance" CD is the best CD in the world. It caused the "click" that happened with me and my violin. The one that caused my to get really into it. Anyone else heard of and love this CD? B)


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 6 2004, 11:59 PM
> *I just wanted to say that Gil Shaham's "Devil's Dance" CD is the best CD in the world. It caused the "click" that happened with me and my violin. The one that caused my to get really into it. Anyone else heard of and love this CD? B)
> [snapback]1743[/snapback]​*


No


----------



## Violinae (Apr 14, 2006)

i heard, its a fantastic violinist, in my opinion with a repertoire very easy to listening, its pleasent. Good cd, but not his best.


----------

